# Travel Destinations > Europe >  (London)Hotel near St Pancras train station

## Coolers

Hello,  Does anyone know reasonable hotels (3 stars or up) near St Pancras train station in London?   Thanks,   A

----------


## GFI

Below are the links where you can get plenty of hotels which are near ST Pancras train station:

http://www.hotels.com/de1634528/hote...nited-kingdom/
http://www.londontown.com/LondonInfo..._Station/4068/

Hopefully it will be useful for you.

----------


## rockywilliamson

In the Victorian building, which is certainly the Hilton hotel chain, the most impressive buildings. The location of the hotel in Euston, 10 minutes walk from St Pancras International, making it an ideal tourist and Bloomsbury and the British Museum, visitors are also nearby.

----------


## heuzonanna

Actually St Pancras is biggest city where you will get all kind of items and accommodation very easily. All type of essential need will be satisfied at there. There are around ten to twelve hotels are situated which are at least 3 star hotels around train station. All these are at affordable price.

----------


## betty30

Staying in Discount City Hotels is great. Very Cheap and nearby St Pancras train station with ample amenities.

----------


## Ryasko

A goodlink exchange!

----------


## Ryasko

This post isveryinformative.Thank you!

----------


## bramcleve

That is a very good Hotel near St Pancras train station in the london. It provides very good facilities and has got tremendous infrastructure that can attract the customers easily.

----------

